# Topics > Smart things > Smart luggage >  Puppy, self-balance auto-follow suitcase, Shanghai Runmi Technology Co., Ltd, Shanghai, China

## Airicist

twitter.com/90funUS

----------


## Airicist

"90FUN Will Release World's First Self-Balancing Auto-Following Suitcase at CES 2018"
During 2017 Single's Day, the Best-Seller Luggage Brand Officially Enters the U.S. Market 

January 7, 2018

----------

